# Lightest 1000+ lumen helmet mounted light?



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

Twins, a crushing day job, and city living have relegated me to mostly night riding. The good news is that the Marin Headlands are federally required to be open 24/7 for recreation. The bad news is that my current light setup (Serfas True 1000) is a touch heavy, and my helmet (Poc Trabec) is a bit of a challenge to mount lights on.

What I'm looking for: A helmet-compatible light, approximately 1,000 lumens at its highest output, capable of running 2+ hours at 1,000 lumens. Weight is key. I'm happy to carry the battery in my pack (which is already Survivorman-heavy), but I don't want to feel the light pushing down on my cranium for my 2.5 hour night rides. I think the Serfas light is about 400 grams. I'm hoping for something in the sub-200 gram range, preferably sub-100 (light only).

Recommendations?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Get a gloworm if you can afford it (dual XML, 80gm light head, 1500lm) or one of the various clones if you can't.
Gloworm Performance Products - Gloworm X2 LED Light System V3.0 (1500 Lumen)

$52.02 YINDING 2*Cree XM-L U2 4-Mode 1800-Lumen White LED Bike Light / Headlamp - 1*battery pack (4*18650 / 4400mAh / 2S2P) / US plug at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

How reliable are the Chinese knockoffs? I probably night ride 20-40 times a year. Am I going to replace them more than once a year? I'll have the Serfas bar-mounted, and those things are damn near bulletproof. The helmet mount is for extra lighting on the downhills. Failing en-route isn't the end of the universe, but I'm guessing FasTech's customer service isn't the same as Amazon.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

AKD said:


> How reliable are the Chinese knockoffs?


Its a crap shoot with the cheap guys, but the price difference is significant. I'm pretty happy with mine but hear the quality has gone downhill since. If its not your only light its worth a shot.


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

Where does MagicShine fall on the continuum? There's a pretty good deal on a 1000 lumen, spotlight beam 1000 lumen 3.5 hour 100 gram light that seems like it splits the difference between Gloworm and the no-name Chinese brands. Thoughts? Amazon.com : MagicShine 2013 Model MJ-808U Bicycle Light with Improved Battery Pack, 1100-Lumen, Black : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## copylatte (Sep 24, 2011)

AKD said:


> Where does MagicShine fall on the continuum? There's a pretty good deal on a 1000 lumen, spotlight beam 1000 lumen 3.5 hour 100 gram light that seems like it splits the difference between Gloworm and the no-name Chinese brands. Thoughts? Amazon.com : MagicShine 2013 Model MJ-808U Bicycle Light with Improved Battery Pack, 1100-Lumen, Black : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors


The best light for what you want is the jetlite f3. Its light, bright, and even has a breakaway helmet mount so you don't crank your neck on any low hanging branches.

It as has tiny batteries (like aa size) you can get a spare for $20.00 and just carry it in your jersey for an extra 2hrs of time if needed. No wires or heavy battery, and light output is 2nd to none.

I've ridden cygolites products (expilions, mitycross, etc.) and my friends ride magicshines, etc. But jetlites imo are the best (one of my riding pals has an older model fu2 and its excellent.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Lupine Piko.

1200 true lumens in a 55g package on the helmet. 3.3Ah battery is 135g. I run this as my helmet light with the extension cord to a battery in my jersey pocket. You don't even know it's there. With the battery on the helmet too, it's noticeable but not a big deal. If you have a pack on, then it's a no brainer to put the battery there.

Run time with this battery is 2hr 58m according to the website. There are numerous sized batteries available.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

AKD said:


> Where does MagicShine fall on the continuum? There's a pretty good deal on a 1000 lumen, spotlight beam 1000 lumen 3.5 hour 100 gram light that seems like it splits the difference between Gloworm and the no-name Chinese brands. Thoughts? Amazon.com : MagicShine 2013 Model MJ-808U Bicycle Light with Improved Battery Pack, 1100-Lumen, Black : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors


 A few years ago I would have recommended staying away from Magicshine products. However recently they have improved their products and if purchasing from actionledlights.com you are given the option for a quality battery as well for an extra $19, (Samsung). EX: MJ-808 L2 has the latest XM-L 2 led and with the battery upgrade will cost you a little over $100. This is a four cell battery that will give you lots of run time. This is a good start if $$$ is limited,, otherwise the Gloworm/Gemini/Lupine products are all a step up in quality performance and of coarse cost.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> A few years ago I would have recommended staying away from Magicshine products. However recently they have improved their products and if purchasing from actionledlights.com you are given the option for a quality battery as well for an extra $19, (Panasonic). EX: MJ-808 L2 has the latest XM-L 2 led and with the battery upgrade will cost you a little over $100. This is a four cell battery that will give you lots of run time. This is a good start if $$$ is limited,, otherwise the Gloworm/Gemini/Lupine products are all a step up in quality performance and of coarse cost.


I was pretty much going to say what "indebt" said but seems he beat me to the punch. However I will add some things...

If you truly want something over 1000 lumen for the helmet you will need at least a duel XM-L. The brightest is probably the Gloworm X2 ( 1500 lumen ). It is also very small and light-weight. The Solarstorm X2's I would rate maybe at 1000 lumen. Not as small as the Gloworms but they aren't heavy and work fine on the helmet.

I should also point out here that "lumen output" isn't the only important factor when considering a helmet lamp. Beam pattern should also be an important factor to consider. If you like a tighter spot the single emitter lamps should work fine. If you like a wider beam then you will likely want a duel emitter set-up

The Gloworm X2 can be fitted with spot optics and give you a nice bright far reaching beam pattern. Even with spot optics the beam pattern will be fairly wide. With that in mind any lamp with more than one emitter will generate a lot of "close in reflective glare". The closer it is mounted to the face/eyes the more glare you will notice as the beam coming off the lamp will illuminate moisture or particulate matter in the air. All LED lamps do this but the muliti-emitter lamps are worse.

The Magicshine with XM-L2 emitter would be a very good choice for the helmet. Beam patterns on previous versions are a nice mix of medium spot and spill. ( I haven't seen the XM-L2 version myself ).

Another lamp worth considering is the *Xeccon Spiker 1211 ( with XM-L2 U2 emitter ). The lamp is about 60 gms. and comes with a Samsung 5200mah battery. It has a nice beam pattern which I will call a medium spot. With this lamp you get no "dancing spot" effect as you weave through undulating trails. It is a wider beam pattern than the MS 808e ( which I also own ). Currently I am reviewing this lamp for Mtbrevolution. However none of the single emitter lamps mentioned are 1000 lumen or over. Still, single emitter lamps ( with the right beam pattern ) can make for excellent helmet lamps as long as you get one with a beam pattern that works for you. _There is no perfect helmet lamp yet IMO _so you have to find the best compromise available.

( * for more information on the Spiker see my "User review" )


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

lightest thing you can possibly get near the specs you mentioned is a zebralight h602 series with a 3100mah 18650

starts at 1000 lumen, will drop down over time, 

but forget the lumen numbers if you want to know if will it light up the trail enough for hammering 2 hours yes it will...may go down to 700 lumens 

anyhow, I dare anyone show me a 2 hour 18650 light that equals the lumen output of a zebralight h602 that weighs less. these things are crazy lightweight. I carry a spare 18650 and can change battery 1 handed if I need to

ymmv


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm also looking for a self contained helmet light that is bright w/ good throw.

I was using a Ultrafire flashlight original XML T6 but it doesn't work right anymore. 

Question tho. Does someone have a helmet mount they have used for this. I think part of the issue is the way I had to velkro the light down is making it turn off, etc. I'm thinking of buying the latest version XML2 of that light as it's only 12 bucks and I already have batteries. 

127, how are you mounting that to your helmet?

I like to use the light on high all the time so the Cygo is a bit short of run time. Anybody else have 2+ hrs on high. Who has used the Jet F3 and what do U think.

Thx

MB


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

mb323323 said:


> I'm also looking for a self contained helmet light that is bright w/ good throw.
> 
> I was using a Ultrafire flashlight original XML T6 but it doesn't work right anymore.
> 
> ...


I take the silicone holder from the zebralight and used some zip ties to hold to front of helmet. first installed two loose vertical zip ties around the closest helmet holes, and theaded one through each tie and the holder itself horizontally, and tightened all three evenly

easy to reach up and aim, easy to change batteries

I started with zebralight for hiking a few years ago, and it just made sense to use on the mtb. Now I won't ride without it if it's gonna be dark. so light I don't feel it is there, has a bit of wiggle due to the silicone holder but it is my ability to keep my head stable which dictates the beam, and the same applies to any other light...so it is just win win for zebralight on the noggin

I use a high CRI tint, easy on the eyes


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

JohnJ80 said:


> Lupine Piko.
> 
> 1200 true lumens in a 55g package on the helmet. 3.3Ah battery is 135g. I run this as my helmet light with the extension cord to a battery in my jersey pocket. You don't even know it's there. With the battery on the helmet too, it's noticeable but not a big deal. If you have a pack on, then it's a no brainer to put the battery there.
> 
> ...


 I have this same setup on a UVEX Helmet..Fantastic..


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I was pretty much going to say what "indebt" said but seems he beat me to the punch. However I will add some things...
> 
> If you truly want something over 1000 lumen for the helmet you will need at least a duel XM-L. The brightest is probably the Gloworm X2 ( 1500 lumen ). It is also very small and light-weight. The Solarstorm X2's I would rate maybe at 1000 lumen. Not as small as the Gloworms but they aren't heavy and work fine on the helmet.
> 
> ...


Cat and Indebt,
Thanks for the good word and links though please, link to our website and not our Amazon listing. Most buyers don't realize it but Amazon takes 15% off the top of everything sold through them. Personally, if I see a product for sale on Amazon I'll Google the sellers name and buy through there direct website if possible. I like to slow down Amazon's take over of the world.
The Gloworm X2 at 2.8oz (includes the helmet mount) and a true 1500+ lumens is hard to beat. Or the Gemini Duo at 2.2oz and almost 1500 lumens. (light head)
When looking at the Magicshine MJ-808 remember that they advertise theoretical lumens, not actual lumens. Actual test results for the XM-L2 version (the link above is to an older version MJ-808-U) puts it at 780 lumens. The MJ-808-U would be about 700. You can beat that output with the X1 or Xera at 2.3 or 2.0oz respectively. Still, lumens per dollar the 808 is hard to beat. It weighs in at 3.7oz and does have a good helmet light beam pattern. We've sold 1000's of them and rarely see a problem.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

zebralight h602


1.5 oz (43 gram) without battery

1.62 oz (46 gram) 3400mah Panasonic NCR18650 battery

total weight = 3.12 oz 89grams 
2+ hours runtime from 1000>700 lumens give or take ymmv

silicone holder weight = negligible


----------



## tonka214 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am loving the Gloworm X2 and works great with my POC trabec helmet.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

weight and mounting are two different things. How the light is mounted is almost as important as weight.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

zen bicycle said:


> weight and mounting are two different things. How the light is mounted is almost as important as weight.


I'd prefer light weight. I can mount my 24gram 600 lumen or 60 gram 1800 lumen lights anywhere on the helmet and not notice it's there at all. Battery in the jacket or jersey pocket of course at those weights. My mid 50s neck appreciates the negligible added helmet weight at the end of 2 or 3 hours of riding.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Look am no wires! 1100 lumen Exposure Diablo at right around $225 and 100grams. I've been using mine on the helmet for about a year including at night over the Summer in Arizona in 95degree temps. Durable and simple. By toggling between high and middle I've never come anywhere close to running low on juice on my 2-hour night rides. I'm pretty hooked on Exposure's integrated design with internal batteries. I run an Exposure Toro on the bar along with my Diablo .... But I am tempted by the Trail LED designs, especially since I almost always ride with a hydration pack for the battery. 

The thing about lumens.... The more you got, the more you want.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

127.0.0.1 said:


> zebralight h602
> 
> 1.5 oz (43 gram) without battery
> 
> ...


Something's not quite adding up here. For a CREE XM-L2 to put out 1000 lumens takes about 12 watts of power. With a single 18650 the average battery voltage is 3.6v. Doing the math that equals about a 3.3A drain on the battery. That 3.4Ah battery would give a hair over 1 hour, not 2+. My guess is that brightness drops off considerably below 700 as the battery voltage drops off from 4.2v fully charged to 2.8v fully drained. Most modern led lights are current regulated so the brightness says constant as the battery voltage drops.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I can speak from experience that the Gemini Xera is VERY LIGHT...I almost don't notice it compared to my old 808. Its a little under 1000 lumens though which may be an issue...I can see just fine with it.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Action LED Lights said:


> Something's not quite adding up here. For a CREE XM-L2 to put out 1000 lumens takes about 12 watts of power. With a single 18650 the average battery voltage is 3.6v. Doing the math that equals about a 3.3A drain on the battery. That 3.4Ah battery would give a hair over 1 hour, not 2+. My guess is that brightness drops off considerably below 700 as the battery voltage drops off from 4.2v fully charged to 2.8v fully drained. Most modern led lights are current regulated so the brightness says constant as the battery voltage drops.


hey lumens and actual numbers do not matter to me with this light. seek your answers for the mah-lumens tests on candlepowerforums. I am a bike rider first and flashaholic second, not the other way around

it lights up the trail for over two hours enough for me to big-ring myself to death and see everything I need to. I base this 1000 lumen crap off what zebralight advertises, I use a 3100mah panasonic and start the light on the second highest level and leave it there.

it is brighter at the end of my ride on level 2, than the previous zebralight with max of 700 lumens on max.

what I can say without any doubt is for a single unit 18650 battery included, that at least starts out at 1000 (claimed), there is nothing lighter on the market. sits on your noggin and disappears instantly you forget you are wearing it.

and then if it does pork out on me because I am staying out late....battery change is a one-handed deal....unscrew cap, hold it, dump out battery hold it, shove in yer back pocket grab spare battery, shove in screw cap on. ultra light and ultra simple battery swap. of course I stop to change it but on the MUP I can do it while riding on-handed or no handed. I know for sure it stays above 600 lumens the entire time and the way I ride (wicked fast XC) with this on the head and a (insert cheap xml light here ) on bars I am definitely riding all night without a visibility problem or time limit-to-usable lumens

this zebralight is PID and yes pretty much right away the controller does it's thing and regulates brightness but i can say (as I said already) what matters to me most is hammering and seeing the chunder and trees well in advance so I can navigate a warp speed...this light does that job.

lumens and the numbers dont matta me as much as 'how did the riding part go'

I don't ride an integrating sphere because they don't come in 650b.

I do have human eyes and understand exactly what I need to rip the woods and rip unfamiliar trails,

this light, is 'that light', for my noggin

ymmv


----------

